# need a axle 700 efi



## 07cat700 (Sep 29, 2010)

anybody got a stock axle or aftermarket rear axle they want to sell or i have a set of 27x14 swamp lites i might trade for 2 stock axles


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I can get you a rhino axle, shoot me a pm if you interested.


----------

